# accounts  package  for  computer  any  suggestions?



## mlane51 (22 Jan 2008)

_*Accounts package*_  :  I  would  like  to   know of a  simple  accounts  computer package  that  i  can  record  my  monthly accounts  on.Alot  of   them  seem  very  complex  and  need  alot  of   work  to  maintain .
                                                                                        Martin


----------



## askalot (22 Jan 2008)

*Re: accounts  package  for  computer  any  suggestions ?*



mlane51 said:


> _*Accounts package*_  :  I  would  like  to   know of a  simple  accounts  computer package  that  i  can  record  my  monthly accounts  on.Alot  of   them  seem  very  complex  and  need  alot  of   work  to  maintain .
> Martin



For self employed / small business try MYOB :



or for personal finance try Moneydance :

http://moneydance.com/


----------



## thebiz (23 Jan 2008)

*Re: accounts  package  for  computer  any  suggestions ?*

I started doing my own book keeping last year - I researched Mamuth,Quickbooks,Sage,myob, and others

I picked Quick Books Regular - cost about 180euro and is the very best, easy to use software of any kind that i have ever used.


----------



## BLOB (23 Jan 2008)

Hi,
I have big red books which is good (approx 800euro) 
One advantage is that if you make a mistake entering for eg. an invoice you  can delete it.
However, as far as I am aware, on packages such as sage etc I think once its entered thats it and you have to reverse with journals etc... messy!

My cousin has ''sort my books'' - it is similar to 'big red books' - worth checking out.

if you want phone numbers I can get them but I'm sure you could google them !


----------



## Crugers (24 Jan 2008)

*Re: accounts  package  for  computer  any  suggestions ?*



thebiz said:


> I started doing my own book keeping last year - I researched Mamuth,Quickbooks,Sage,myob, and others
> 
> I picked Quick Books Regular - cost about 180euro and is the very best, easy to use software of any kind that i have ever used.


 
+1
Quickbooks is as 'idiot proof' as you can get...
You can also 'try' before you 'buy'...
Pricewise it wins hands down too...


----------



## jprender (24 Jan 2008)

I too have used quickbooks for a number of years, doesnt get much easier.


----------



## mathepac (24 Jan 2008)

*Re: accounts  package  for  computer  any  suggestions ?*



askalot said:


> For self employed / small business try MYOB :



Another vote for MYOB, have used it for ltd companies and as self-employed. Runs native on a Mac or a PC.


----------



## Gary Toolan (28 Jan 2008)

Try Visual Accounts - no double entry gobbeldegook! approx £40 stg.
Or if you want a Quickbooks imitator, try Business-ware about £60 (excellent customiseable reports)
Or try Quickbooks Simple Start - free from most QB site except Irish one!
I'd be interested in anyone elses budget suggestions


----------



## Yachtie (28 Jan 2008)

Sage Instant Accounts. Nice, cheap, easy and simple. Plus, when your business grows you can easily trade-up to Sage 50 (move all your data from IA to 50). Besides producing revenue accepted tax returns etc. that's one of the advantages of Sage. 

I am professionaly involved in business software but none of the above. My recommendation is purely from experience.


----------



## Gmol (23 Apr 2009)

Go for Big Red Book, the easiest one to use if not familiar with accounts


----------



## Tentman (2 May 2009)

If its just a Cashbook you  are looking for, I would recommend VT Cashbook. If you want a meatier systen, the VT Transaction will do the job. The Cashbook version is free.


----------



## Domo (5 May 2009)

I recommend "Sort My Books" - it is the easiest to use for small businesses.

I do have an association with this company - I do software training for them in Dublin, but do have a look at their website - you can download a 30 day free trial.


----------

